# What kind of tortoise is this my gf has it?



## Isaiah (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 10, 2016)

A desert tortoise?
Where are you located?


----------



## Waltumus (Jun 10, 2016)

I agree with zero pilot. I think its a desert tortoise, they roam around the Southern Cali area from what I understand but i could be wrong.


----------



## Isaiah (Jun 10, 2016)

California my gf had it since it was a baby its 10 years old now


----------



## Isaiah (Jun 10, 2016)

Ive never seen eyes like that


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 10, 2016)

Most desert tortoise's eyes look like that.


----------



## Carol S (Jun 10, 2016)

Desert Tortoises are so personable. He looks like he could use a good warm soak as he looks very dry.


----------



## Waltumus (Jun 10, 2016)

How big is his enclosure


----------



## Isaiah (Jun 10, 2016)

He lives in the back yard in a dog house 
Has a lot room to walk and play and dig


----------



## Isaiah (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeah ill give him one I usually give him one 2 times a week


----------



## Isaiah (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeah he loves me, he will come to me as soon as he sees me then ill sit down and he will rest his head on my thigh


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 28, 2016)

Well, he is so adorable!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 28, 2016)

When I first saw the picture my instinct was to say he's a Texas tortoise. But he has a nuchal scute. But then, some Texas tortoises have a nuchal scute. So maybe he's a cross between the desert and the Texas. Can I please see a plastron picture of the tortoise? Turn him on his back and hold the camera above him for a straight down shot.


----------

